# Ortho-Doc's Lawn Journal



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

After years of learning on this site and especially following the amazing-looking lawns here, I thought it time to start my own journal. My lawn is 6,000 sqft of Pallisades zoysia and 3,500 sqft of TTTF. The reason for the fescue is this is a heavy shade area of my property where zoysia cannot thrive. I started reel moving late last year and currently have my zoysia at around 5/8 inch. Once everything is greened up I plan to fertilize and start PGR treatments on the zoysia.

I will start out posting turf photos but would like to also share my garden areas over time since this is another passion of mine. Hope ya'll enjoy!

Front Yard:







Back Yard Zoysia:







Back Yard Tall Fecue:


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks amazing. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1

Looks fantastic, @Ortho-Doc. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

I really appreciate the encouraging words. I'm excited to share my progress this year with fellow lawn enthusiasts.

@Ware, is it ok to post landscape photos as well (flowering shrubs, trees, etc)?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Absolutely @Ortho-Doc :thumbup:


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Progress photos from this weekend. In our area we had several late spring freezes that really slowed up our greenup this year. I am waiting for a full greenup of the lawn before I put down any fertilizer. My gameplan is to start fertilization mid-May and then after a few cuts start PGR treatments. Somewhere in there I also plan to aerate the lawn. Any recommendations on timing for aerating zoysia in the summer?

Spray painted my irrigation boxes. I'll consider this double dark green a goal for this year!









David Austin climbing rose in full bloom


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

We had a cold spell in early May that really slowed down the lawn. This week I applied 15-0-15 (6lb/k)and 0-40-0 (3lb/k)per Clemson soil test recommendation. With warmer weather and this app I am starting to see more growth and color. Will start pgr once it's full and lush.





The backyard gets more shade so is slower waking up.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Amazing landscaping. Is it difficult to mow around the stepping stones?


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@Ben S thanks! The shrubs, trees, perennials, and annuals are more work than the turf. I just installed those stepping stone this winter. I made sure they were even or below grade and I'm mowing at .5 inch so it hasn't been a problem so far. I'm learning to go slow over them though so the reel isn't bumped around too much.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Gotcha. Yes, I imagine there is lots of trimming and weed control involved with keeping those beds looking clean and nice.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Warmer temps and last weeks fert really have improved the color and growth has taken off. Put down Carbon Pro-G before a storm this afternoon. Plan to do my first pgr app tomorrow morning.



Edge work is starting to pay off





This section is really dark green. It's a zoysia variety called chism. The rest is Pallisades.



The back is trying to catchup but gets less sun.





The perennials and butterfly bushes are also starting to pop.


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

Looks great - my black eyed Susan's haven't bloomed yet but will soon. If you ever want more butterfly bushes consider the pugster dwarf varieties. I planted this one last summer and the blooms are just tremendous - grows to about 3' tall and wide.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

@Broad St Bagman The butterfly bush is my photo is a proven winner microchip which is even smaller than the pugster. Great low maintenance plants.


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

Ortho-Doc said:


> @Broad St Bagman The butterfly bush is my photo is a proven winner microchip which is even smaller than the pugster. Great low maintenance plants.


I've seen those before but good to hear an endorsement. I probably spend as much time or more on my shrubs/perennial borders as I do my lawn so always looking for good performers.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Applied a second round of 15 0 15 to the lawn. With some good rains we've had lately the lawn is really popping now. Had a few spots of dollar spot on the front lawn and applied clearys fungicide which seem to knock it down really quick. Once it gets in full growth mode, probably mid July, I'll do a second sand leveling project.

[/

[url=https://postimg.cc/kDqXBXSV]


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Phenomenal landscape/yard


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@Ortho-Doc and @Broad St Bagman do you guys know what to do with the dead butterfly bush spent flowers? I love that plant but hate the large dead/spent flowers. Can I cut them off and will they regrow or branch where cut and bloom again? (Ie; pinching) I want to pop in a few dwarf varieties but nervous about that ratty spent look.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Thank you! It keeps me busy. Always a project to work on. I love it.



jayhawk said:


> Phenomenal landscape/yard


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

You can use shears to cut off the spit blooms and they will re-bloom since they bloom my new growth.



SeanBB said:


> @Ortho-Doc and @Broad St Bagman do you guys know what to do with the dead butterfly bush spent flowers? I love that plant but hate the large dead/spent flowers. Can I cut them off and will they regrow or branch where cut and bloom again? (Ie; pinching) I want to pop in a few dwarf varieties but nervous about that ratty spent look.


----------



## Broad St Bagman (Apr 8, 2021)

@SeanBB What ortho doc said. I'll add that since they are regularly in bloom I don't find them looking ragged. Here's a pic with some spent but plenty in bloom.



And here's a picture on November 7th last year - still in bloom in Zone 7B. Not many plants will do that!


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

have either of you had any issues with reseeding ie; invasiveness


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

SeanBB said:


> have either of you had any issues with reseeding ie; invasiveness


I have not, the variety I have is sterile


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Each week of heat and rain is giving the lawn a darker green. It's in full growth mode. Plan to start pgr on the front and side lawn since they've already been sand leveled last year. Since I'm leveling the back this year it won't get pgr until after the save level project.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Put down tnex at .125 oz/k, 2 oz/k feature, 4 oz/k nutriturf, and .2#N/k. Pics below are two days post app. It bronzed for a day or so but looks fine with the cut today at .6". Still had ample clipping so hoping the pgr just takes a few days to kick in.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks really great.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Latest pgr app really got the lawn dark green. 3 inches of rain didn't hurt either. Will post a pic of my pull behind aerator soon.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Probably the best the lawn has looked all year. This is after 3 Tnex, feature, and liquid N apps. Cutting at around .75". With all the rain I added some prop+Azoxy to the last mix.


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

Hottest day of summer so far and the zoysia is happy.


----------

